# New and Improved Star Theater



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

I recently upgraded a few pieces of my system, including a new 1080p Mitsubishi HC5500... FINALLY! = ) , custom DIY 140" 16x9 screen. Check it out. 


























































































































Full Equipment List:

2- 58" King Sound Prince Electrostat Loudspeakers 
2- Infinity Audio PS210 Powered Subs to go with Electrostats
1- Definitive Audio CLR2300 Center Channel
4- Technic SB-T100 (surrounds)
3- JL 10" LFE Subs- powered by Technic SU-Z900
1- Pioneer Elite VSX-92TXH
1- Samsung BD-UP5000
1- XBOX 360 w/ HD-DVD Player
1- Scientific Atlantic DVR Cable Box
2- Technic SL1200 MK2 Turntables
1- Koarg Kaoss Mixer
1- Roland SP808 Sampler
1- Logitech Harmony 880 Remote
1- Mitsubishi HC5500 Projector
140" DIY Screen
2.8 8 Core Mac Pro w/ wireless mouse and Keyboard


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very unique and excellent images there... :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

That's the eBay screen material right? Looks excellent! :T Did you have any material left over?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Is your projector stand metal or PVC? What are the chains for?


----------



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

mechman said:


> That's the eBay screen material right? Looks excellent! :T Did you have any material left over?


It sure is the ebay projector material... I'm pretty happy with it, although there is a slight bit of hotspottting on the higher gain side I am using. Not bad, but a bit. THe only pieces I cut off were very very thin strips around the edges, however I did read on the sellers page that they will ship out samples upon request... if you'd like the link to their ebay store, let me know. = )

The projector stand is made from PVC. The setup was originally built for use as a display setup for tradeshow/concerts, and it still actually used for that from time to time, but has been reconfigured for this purpose. The chains are just decorative, service no functional purpose.... i have around 75 of chain scattered throughout my house in various decorative means.


----------



## Hotchip (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey, i see a fellow Tim Burton fan. Your theater is amazing, i love the color scheme and the feel of it. The speakers are also very impressive. Very innovative theater, well done.


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

nice setup


----------



## Digital_Chris (Apr 7, 2011)

I spy a Korg KM-2 mixer! I used to have one years ago, I miss that puppy, wish I never parted with it :rolleyesno:

Anyway, neat setup!


----------

